# 2019 Spanish slingshot championship



## 1912 (Mar 31, 2011)

Hello guys.

Some of the old - timers in this forum know me. I used to be active on this forum a couple years ago.

Within less than two months it is going to take place in Cadiz, southern spain, the 18th National slingshot championship.

I have taken the time to translate the rules into English for non-spanish speakers to better understand our rules. Attached below in a pdf file.

Furthermore, i will be using this thread to keep uploading pictures and videos of the championship once is over.

It is expected to receive the visit of some international shooters from brazil , USA and England. By far, our most international edition.

I thought it would also be a good idea to upload the rules on the forum for those curious people because not everyone have facebook (where we are more active).

I will be in charge of international relationships as I am the only shooter who speaks fluent English.

If you guys have any questions, please ask away.


----------



## 1912 (Mar 31, 2011)

By the way, this is the last time I posted information about spanish Nationals, five years ago.

If someone is not familiar with spanish style slingshots and tournaments, this is a good starting point.

https://slingshotforum.com/topic/39472-2014-spanish-slingshot-championship/?fromsearch=1


----------



## Hulla Baloo (Nov 25, 2017)

*2.-However only the shooters who hold the Spanish nationality will be eligible for the Spanish Champion title on any of the events. Those shooters who do not have Spanish nationality will be eligible for the International best shooter prize.*

This implies international shooters cannot become champion, regardless of performance. Is that the case?

Slippery slope here...


----------



## 1912 (Mar 31, 2011)

The classification will be mixed, national and abroad shooters.

The difference is in the prize ceremony. First, second and third spanish may not be first second and third on the overall classification. 
Abroad shooter will have their prizes/trophies apart.


----------



## rosco (Jan 10, 2012)

As good a reason as I can think of to go abroad. Hope it’s a smash hit, but knowing the Spanish as I do, I know it will be!


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Hola Gabo! Nice to hear from you again. Good luck with your tournament!


----------



## Grandpa Pete (May 2, 2013)

Best wishes for a great event.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Wow - there is a minuscule, but a possibility for me to be there. Need to check the distance and transport links from Lisbon to Cadiz


----------



## 1912 (Mar 31, 2011)

mattwalt said:


> Wow - there is a minuscule, but a possibility for me to be there. Need to check the distance and transport links from Lisbon to Cadiz


if you need help ,let me know. Cadiz is a very touritic city. I highly suggest you to book accomodation asap. The longer you take, less chances to find a good place close to the venue.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

I'm not sure if I'd be in the area just yet. Will only be able to plan once that happens.

Sure there will be flights or possibly train from Lisbon.

Will shout when I know more.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

What are the rules for equipment - ammo size etc.?


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy (Apr 21, 2013)

Matt,

Slingshots and ammo rules are listed in the PDF on the first post,


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

LOL - thought I saw it somewhere


----------



## Pebble Shooter (Mar 29, 2014)

The event regulations allow for all types of slingshots: does this also include Chinese-style flat band slingshots with fiber optic sights?

Could you please advise whether there are specific laws regarding the temporary import of a slingshot & steel ammo in hold luggage when passing through customs? It would be a major nuisance if the slingshot was confiscated...Spain seems to have fairly strict laws for slingshots deemed "perfeccionadas": what exactly does this mean?

I am considering taking part, me parece muy bonito.


----------



## 1912 (Mar 31, 2011)

The event regulations allow for all types of slingshots: does this also include Chinese-style flat band slingshots with fiber optic sights?

Yes of course. As long as the slingshot is not wrist braced (Barnett Pro diablo) for example, or any other kind of homemade or commercial slingshot which are forbidden , the rest is allowed, including sights.

Which give us a lot of options and setups.

Could you please advise whether there are specific laws regarding the temporary import of a slingshot & steel ammo in hold luggage when passing through customs? It would be a major nuisance if the slingshot was confiscated...Spain seems to have fairly strict laws for slingshots deemed "perfeccionadas": what exactly does this mean?

I have taken flights to compete internationally to Italyaand UK and I have never have a problem. But it's essential to remember this, NEVER IN YOUR HAND LUGGAGE.

Save the ammo and the slingshots in your checked luggage.

By 'perfeccionadas' in spanish actually mean 'improved' which is the way that the spanish weapon law refer to wrist braced slingshots.

Please sorry for the delay answering your questions I'll try to be quicker next time. I don't check the forums too often.

I'll happy to help.


----------



## 1912 (Mar 31, 2011)

The 18th spanish Nationals have come to an end and I can proudly say I bring home some trophies.

I've won alongside my father and one friend the speed shot event.That has been one of the greatest sensations I felt after winning the World cup representing Spain.

We're spanish fastest shooters this year.????

This has been a very challenging year as the ban of the spanish slingshots by the police have made most of us to train and get the hang of a natural fork in a very short time. Most people was still accurate and didn't care about the ban.

I managed to classify 2nd out of 77 shooters in the warm ups on Friday .It gave me both pressure and **** of a confidence at the same time. But on Saturaday on the single event at 10 meters (considered the mos timportant one) finally classified overall 18th on the event over 79 men.

Because of the ban, there were slightly less registrations because some people didn't bother to come. There were also 22 women and 18 kids registered.

Brilliant atmosphere as always. Throughly enjoyed the event and meeting new friends which in my opinion is what I enjoy the most. I even was featured onthe local newspaper.

Next stop: French Nationals in November .

Hereunder you guys can see we take our Nationals championship as serious as the Chinese.

Short video






Long video






Press report : https://www.diariodejerez.es/jerez/Guadalcacin-Campeonato-Espana-Tirachinas_0_1378662601.html



















Posing with Jinping Dai, a chinese shooter and boss of www.slingshooting.com, one of the sponsor of the Nationals.










Me in action










On the judges table, there was displayed a TV to follow the current classification.










1st classified badge for the speed shot event










Table displaying all the trophies andprizes for the different events.










Local newspaper I was featured on the bottom picture










I really hope taking the time to gather the pictures was worth the time for all of you to enjoy.

Incase you have any further questions ordoubtsabout how we do it in Spain,please don't hesitate to ask.

1St place on the podium with my father










Top 25 classification on the single event










Miguel Angel my team mate with my father and I on the center seconds before shooting our round.










We used an already shot target totake this creative picture.










Our team posing with the trophies and prizes










I hope the time taken gathering the pictures was worth the time for all you guys to enjoy. In case there are questions or doubts about how we do it here, i will be glad to answer.


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy (Apr 21, 2013)

Congratulations! Thank you for the report and photos. Very interesting.


----------



## JPD-Madrid (Apr 2, 2013)

Muchas gracias a Gaspar compartir los fotos. voy a subir algunos fotos mio.

I and my family have spent a unforgettable wonderful weekend!


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

Yowza. If I start riding now I could make it in time. Do you know if there will be any complimentary donuts? Perhaps coffee as well? Thanks MM

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Big Sandy (Jan 26, 2012)

That looked like an awesome event. Thanks for the excellent reporting.


----------



## Pebble Shooter (Mar 29, 2014)

I had intended to attend this major event, but had to change my plans (es la vida...).

So, if I understand you right, slingshots with any form of aiming device are now "prohibido" in Spain? If only naturals were allowed, does this mean that all other types of slingshots sold on the market are illegal now?

The fact that the authorities even banned the traditional type of Spanish slingshot does come as a surprise to me: this makes no sense whatsoever, particularly given the relatively low power levels of these slingshots. This is clearly a disturbing legal development that leaves you with few alternatives.

Could you possibly publish any relevant links to local newspapers or information that explains the new legislation of "tirachinas perfecionadas"?

Congratulations for your excellent results.


----------



## AKA Forgotten (Jan 26, 2019)

Thanks for the report, looks amazing


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

Wow! I just now saw this. I could not have travelled there, but my goodness what an event!

Thank you for sharing.


----------



## SLINGDUDE (Aug 15, 2018)

Thank you for the report. And most of all, congratulations!


----------



## Pebble Shooter (Mar 29, 2014)

*Gaboxolo *mentioned that (quote) "This has been a very challenging year as the *ban of the spanish slingshots by the police* have made most of us to train and get the hang of a natural fork in a very short time. Most people was still accurate and didn't care about the ban."

I came across this legal information issued by the *Spanish police* (Guradia Civil) back in 2013 on their Facebook page:

https://es-es.facebook.com/PoliciaLocalDeParla/photos/uso-de-tiragomas-y-su-denominaci%C3%B3nuna-vecina-nos-ha-hecho-llegar-la-siguiente-co/272225689573444/

Here the English translation using Deepl Translator.com:

*(Spain) "USE OF SLINGSHOTS AND THEIR DEFINITION"*

"A (citizen) has sent us the following enquiry about the possession, possession and/or use of slingshots (commonly called Tirachinas, tirabeque in Spain...).

*REPLY:*

SLINGSHOTS ARE NO LONGER CONSIDERED A CHILDREN'S TOY; therefore, be careful with the purchase of these "objects". Taking into account the provisions of Article 4 point 1 letter h of *Royal Decree 137 of 29 January 1993, approving the Weapons Regulations* (RA), it prohibits among others the possession and therefore possession, as well as the use of "perfected slingshots."

*Article 4.*

Article 4.

1. The manufacture, import, circulation, advertising, purchase and sale, possession and use of the following weapons or their imitations shall be prohibited:

h. Wire or lead defenses; puzzles; pugilate keys, with or without pins; *perfected slingshots* and blowpipes; munchacos and xiriquetes, as well as any other instruments especially dangerous for the physical integrity of persons.

The Inter-ministerial Commission on Arms and Explosives (CIPAE) in its meeting of October 6, 1998, issued the following Report:

"With regard to the characteristics to be met by slingshots considered by the Weapons Regulations as prohibited weapons, which cannot be generalized, *each case must be examined separately, with the objects in question in view.*

From the foregoing, it is clear that *the use of perfected slingshots is prohibited,* *constituting a serious infringement * as described in Article 23, letter a, Organic Law 1/1992, of 21 February, on the Protection of Citizen Security (LOPSC) - Possession and Use of Prohibited Weapons.

*Article 23.*

For the purposes of this Law, the following constitute serious Infractions:

a. The manufacture, repair, storage, trade, acquisition or disposal, possession or use of prohibited weapons or non-catalogued explosives; of regulated weapons or catalogued explosives lacking the required documentation or authorisation or exceeding the permitted limits, when such conduct does not constitute a criminal offence.

As stated in the CIPAE Report, *the characteristics that slingshots must meet in order to be prohibited weapons cannot be generalized, and each must be examined separately.* (how crazy is that...?)

*There is no specific definition of "perfected slingshots**"**,* although, those that could be considered as "perfected" are those that contain differentiating *aspects such as those to apply greater tensile strength, special parts for the anatomical adaptation and type of construction of materials aimed at enhancing the speed and efficiency of the objects thrown.*

*In addition, we would like to recall that these and other weapons, as well as instruments or illegal substances, may be seized by the police*, by express mandate of Article 28 point 1 letters b and c LOPSC; extending its corresponding Act of Seizure.

*Article 28.*

1. Infringements (...) may lead to the competent Authorities imposing one or more of the following sanctions:

a. *Fine of 30,050.62 to 601,012.1 euros, for very serious infractions. From 300.52 euros to 30,050.61 euros, for serious infringements. Up to 300.51 euros, for minor infringements.*

b. Withdrawal of the weapons and the corresponding licences or permits.

c. Seizure of the instruments or effects used to commit the offences and, in particular, weapons, explosives, high-speed vessels or toxic drugs, narcotics or psychotropic substances.

If the answer to your query is not clear enough, you may contact the Guardia Civil (Spanish police) Weapons and Explosives Intervention corresponding to your location (in Spain), which in addition to being the place through which you can channel all administrative formalities regarding the different issues related to Arms, may inform you of any doubts you may have, on this or other issues."

(End quote)

The mere fact that there is no accurate definition of what constitutes a "perfected slingshot* *leaves the Spanish Police with extended powers to ban anything that looks like a slingshot.* *This fact should be contested by Spanish slingshot shooting clubs*,* with a legal request for the authorities to issue a nationwide legislative amendment with *unambiguous technical information as to what makes a slingshot an illegal weapon in Spain.

My impression is that the current legal situation appears to be heading for total ban if no action is taken. :hmm: Gaboxolo, please take note..


----------

